# Ice Storm January 07 in Oklahoma



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

We don't get a lot of snow but this is worse, started yesterday 12 Jan and will continue through 14 Jan!

About 1/2 inch since last night and my satellite connection is sporadic at best, it just can't see through freezing rain!!

Another 1/2" is expected and the cracking of trees and chain saws can be heard for miles around! the worse is yet to come!!

Link for those that can't view the player!! 

<embed src="http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallslideshow.swf" flashvars="playList=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2Fmeta%2F556991954gbCRVL%3Finline%3Dtrue&postRollContent=http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2Fws_postroll.swf&shareUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fgood-times.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2F556991954gbCRVL&audio=on&audioVolume=33&autoPlay=false&transitionSpeed=5&startIndex=0&panzoom=on&deployed=true" menu="false" quality="best" width="425" height="384" name="WebshotsSlideshowPlayer"base="http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2F" wmode="opaque" allowScriptAccess="always" loop="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http%3A%2F%2Fwww.macromedia.com%2Fgo%2Fgetflashplayer"></embed><br /><br /><a href="http://good-times.webshots.com/album/556991954gbCRVL">My Public Shoebox</a>

:cowboy:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

I can't get the video link to work, but could follow the Public Shoebox links. Ice sucks. It can destroy your beautiful trees and shrubs like nothing else. It looks like you got hit hard and I hope you get out from it with limited damage. I also, selfishly hope, this system misses us in New England!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I couldn't see the video also but viewed the pics. I watched the news and you guys got hammered. 
Seems like the situations are reversed. Its usually places like where I am (The Northeast) that get hammered all winter with cold and snow.
Today it was raining and 45 degrees. I have had zero snow this winter and high temps which is highly unusual.
Hang in there. I know all too well how it feels.
Harry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi JD,
Yes it does, (sucks) that is!! Started last night and the power is fluctuating like crazy, I'm amazed that we still have any!! My APC is buzzing it's fool head off!

Just went out to retrieve some wood and it is Ice raining big time!! Most of the trees have been broken at the tops and the big river birch is groaning!! The pretty Ole girl , should she give up the ghost will be in my living room soon!!

Drew about 30 gallons of fresh water last night in to containers just in case as my generator is not big enough to run the well pump and other stuff like freezers and fridges but no problem with heat as it (fireplace) will drive you to sweat!!:hide: 

Thawed out my satellite dish (IP) and it is dying as I write!!

Oklahoma life at it's finest!! 

:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool pictures Dean,

Sorry to see you folks in Oklahoma having problems with weather yet again. As I type this, the TV news is reporting that there is more snow, ice, and power outages coming your way. Be careful and stay warm.

Took a little thawing out, but I got the slideshow to run. Yes, even auto zoom in and out as, I’m sure, you intended.

Hint to my friend Harry, who should know more about operating in freezing weather than I.  

You have to download pictures until your system freezes up. Then thaw, knock the ice out of your little hard drive thingamajig, download again, thaw, knock ice out……until you get all 14 pictures downloaded. Once that is done the slide show will work. May be a little erratic until everything gets good and warm again. I had to click on the email button??? to get the slide show to run the first time.

While I was doing all the thawing and ice knocking, the weather here in Georgia was 57 degrees and rising.  Your results in New York weather may vary.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Lotsa screaming and hollering about ice and snow coming here....

But again, we got some rain, a tiny bit of ice, and a little snow....

Maybe without all the hot air generated by panic, we could get winter around here again?

Freeze warnings for Kalifornia and the south, Ice in the bread basket, and folks in the upper Midwest are screaming for cold weather.......

What a mess!!!!

Stay off the roads, and off the roof Dean!!

Eddinberry.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup, this year sure has been nasty for ice all over the midwest. So far we have been lucky to dodge it in SE Nebraska, but our luck can't hold out forever! I do know that Deans Okey State Cowboys were SUPPOSED to come up to Lincoln to play roundball with Nebraska yesterday. They chickened out and said the weather was to bad to come. What a bunch of weinnies..... :furious: :furious: 
Actually it was a wise decision not to travel in that kind of weather.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

More on the way, nothing is moving here! 

So far the trees are taking the brunt of it but with an additional 1 inch that is fore casted and accumulating now, structures will begin to be overstressed and will not escape this mess!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/IceStormJan07003Small.jpg" border="0">

:cowboy:


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

You folks in the east want some cold? We've got plenty we'd be happy to give ya! - 24*F this AM, +2*F as I type this.
Mike


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mla2ofus _
> *You folks in the east want some cold? We've got plenty we'd be happy to give ya! - 24*F this AM, +2*F as I type this.
> Mike *


Mike,

One word . . . NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Mike,

Tell that bastard the Manitou, to quit picking on you easy targets and come back home!!!!

Hunker down and hang on!
Eddinberry


----------

